# Damn the Post Office! Plus, why my mailbox is gone.



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been tracking packages with additional persistence for the last week, ever since Ron chose me, the Screaming Muskrat, to take on 2 Ton Thom in his cigar battles. In the middle of last week, the package arrived in Little Rock, but then it mysteriously was "missent," which I think is a postal term for "I have no f***ing clue." I've also been tracking the second half of my newbie sampler trade, which John (apollyon9515) was sending back to me. That one, if I believed the USPS tracker (and I did), was supposed to be back Saturday, but it didn't arrive. Early this morning, the trackers updated. They said delivery tomorrow, which let me know that I was absolutely safe to return to my mailbox and check the mail.

Then I saw this:









Turns out my poor mailbox didn't stand a chance. Not one, not two, but three bombs exploded inside it.

First, because he's been waiting the longest to see that it arrived safely, is the Shuckins Bomb, which was devastating. (You can see the imposing contest sticks in the back. Thom, I'm ready for you brother!)










Then is the newbie bomb, and you guys sure know how to bomb the ever-living s**t out of a newbie!








You can see more detail on this one here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ie-sampler-trade-post3495668.html#post3495668

The third was from another John (lostdog13):









I am absolutely astounded by the generosity of these three brothers. Thank you all so very much, and I hope it won't be too long before I can blow something of yours up.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL Nice Tommy!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn, that should get you going!
Nice hit guys.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, that's one way to kick off a cigar-smoking habit!!! Some of the finest cigars on this green earth! Enjoy, Tommy!!!


----------



## Xingpao (Jan 15, 2012)

Some great sticks in there for sure. Very generous of you gentlemen!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

damn thats a great bomb


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think your mailbox had a chance. Nice bombin.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome bomb! Enjoy it, Tommy!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

gotta love a Behike in a bomb, that's my planned wedding day smoke once I pony up the dough, gotta smoke a once in a lifetime smoke on the day that I become a husband. well that or a BBMF since it's a little easier to come by, cause holts usually has some behind the counter


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

A very nice start indeed!!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow enjoy brother


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Behike!

Shark!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

All I can say is HAHAHAHAAHHAHAHA


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Tommy! That's 3 great looking bombs.

Way to go guys. Enjoy them tommy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Geez Marize Tommy - surprised you could get your fingers to work to type after that! Very nice by all - some very, very exceptional sticks there!! Congrats to all the bombers!


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

That is one smoky aftermath mailbox, nice bomb!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Tommy...put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

wow! what a great bunch of cigars, as well as a great group of BOTL! don't go trying to smoke all of those at the same time!


----------

